
KPIBees Google Sheet Add-On to Pull Your Data to Google Spreadsheets - kpibees
https://kpibees.com/
======
kpibees
[https://kpibees.com](https://kpibees.com)

We've just launched not so long ago a Google Spreadsheet Add-On that enables
you to pull data from your favourite tools to spreadsheets. If you've became
tired to manually copy/paste your data into your marketing sheets, this could
be a very good solution to your problem, that will enable you to create
beautiful marketing dashboards.

At the moment, we have integrations for Google Analytics, JSON, MySQL, but
we're almost done with Google Ads and Facebook Ads. We are a supermetrics
alternative that will be free for a very long time and even then it won't be
severely overpriced.

Here are some examples of how the add-on works:

\- Import Google Analytics to Google Sheets:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6Nvp51Z5rw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6Nvp51Z5rw)

\- Import MySQL to Google Sheets:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfycY8hNNiU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfycY8hNNiU)

What's novel is that we also want to work with other SAAS businesses to build
export functionality so that they don't need to build it on their own.

Also, we want to offer enterprises the possibility to have their own data
available in sheets only to their own domain users. Thus they can compare
internal data with data from marketing tools.

Let me know if you like the add-on, looking forward to feedback!

Add-On link:
[https://gsuite.google.com/marketplace/app/kpibees/6238975595...](https://gsuite.google.com/marketplace/app/kpibees/623897559595)

